# HR event on expatriation - Angers, France



## Nora A.

Hello everyone,

I am a student in Master degree in the University of Angers, in International Management of Human Resources and, with my class mates we organize an event around the theme of expatriation and its challenges. We would like some professionals who were expatriate workers in the past or live currently a professional expatriation situation to talk about their experience as foreign workers in France (or another country). 
For instance which issues they had to deal with, the recruitment process, the integration in the company, how to reconciliate career and private life, get adapted to the local culture...

If you're an expat' spouse we are also interested in your account.

This event will take place in Angers (not too far from Paris) the 11th, 12th or 13th of March 2014.

We would be glad if you join by participating and enriching this event and tell your experience to a interested public of students and professionnals. It will be a real moment for sharing and discussion.

Obviously the transport and accomodation will be take cared of by us if necesary.

Don't hesitate to contact me to get any further information by sending me an email ([email protected]) or calling me (06.29.04.29.27).

Looking forward to hearing from you,

Nora Azzoug
Student in International Management Human Resources, Angers University


----------

